# Ocean View Loft... it's finally started!!!



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

It's been a long time coming but we've finally started building....


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

WoW, Jeff

That is a pigeon palace! Very sharp looking.
look forward to more.

what is your lay out going to be? Nest boxes, YB, etc
.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is so nice! what a beautiful place.


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Not sure about the layout yet, likely split it down the middle 1/2 for OB, 1/2 for YB, then separate the cocks and hens in the winter. These are the nest boxes I built and an updated loft photo. I'm having lots of fun building but it's way more work than I expected!!!! It's a nice place in the spring and summer, not so nice in January and February, the loft would only be 50 feet from high tides so it can get really cold here. Thanks for the comments, I'm looking forward to getting some birds, hopefully in late June.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Very very nice Jeff. Can't wait to se it done.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Did you build those boxes too?

I am going to have to take a wood working class.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Wow, That is a beautiful loft, I'll love to have one like that some day!!! keep posting the pictures, we'll like to see it done!!! Great job!!

Ivette


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow. Very nice. Looking forward to seeing it finished and birds in it.


----------



## urunatural (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW too! Love the loft "style". Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Jeff Ward said:


> I'm having lots of fun building but it's way more work than I expected!!!! .


Really nice looking loft. It is a lot of work and people always underestimate the amount of work involved in contracting a loft. I rebuild a loft that was given to me and after 6 weeks I’m still busy with the small details and changes that I have made. Are you going to Perspex or windows on the roof? There will be enough light inside the loft. Don’t forget to put enough time and effort into your ventilation, Just as imported as the loft itself. Nice looking nest boxes as well .................. Let’s see some more pic’s


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Great looking loft you got started there,very nice indeed ... are those windows at the top just for light or are your birds going to have access to them , just curious since thats pretty high up there for you to reach ?


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, those are two windows at the top. The roofs will have asphalt shingles on them. I'm going to put a false dowel ceiling in the 10ft part so the birds can't get up around the windows. Ventilation will be all around the eves, and I'll have some vent around the bottom as well, I'll test it as I go. I did build those nest boxes over the winter. Can't wait to be finished, I'm guessing the end of June the way work and things are going. I’ll have to figure out the flight pen/landing board soon as well. I did also build a sputnik trap over the winter that I hope I can make use of. Thanks for all the advice and wonderful comments. Take care all....

Jeff


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is going to be really a beautiful loft, Jeff. I can't wait to see a pic of the finished product.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Jeff Ward, your design is perfect. The upper portion is going to give you great ventilation and light. It reminds me of the chimney roof by Alex Bieche. http://www.shewmaker.com/backyard_loft_design.pdf This site shows a similar design which I thought was a great idea. Take a look for yourself and tell me what you think?
Best to you, Greek Boy.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

beautiful loft you got started there would like to see how its been coming along post some pics when ever you can jeff.


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

*June Update*

The loft has been coming along slowly. My Honey Do list has grown a little lately so this has been taking a back seat. Here are a few updated photos....

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have seen some log cabins that don't look that nice inside. cool Have fun scapin the poop of those window seals LOL


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I have seen some log cabins that don't look that nice inside. cool Have fun scapin the poop of those window seals LOL


LOL... yeah, luckly they won't get up there, I'll put a false dowel ceiling in so that doesn't happen.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Wow Jeff,
That is some interior, A lot of wood!

You are really going all out. In the pigeon world that loft would be like having a Manhattan top floor apt.

Looks incredible, Great work


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That's smart make sure you can remove them so your wife can clean the windows. You know men don't do windows. LOL


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

very very nice, love looking at that loft. Where are you going to put the trap? nice job jeff may i ask about how much would something like that run in?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Ward said:


> The loft has been coming along slowly. My Honey Do list has grown a little lately so this has been taking a back seat. Here are a few updated photos....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


wow that is just a beautiful loft , that wood must have cost you a fortune  cant wait to see how you go about doing the insides of this bad boy  looks great the pigeons are going to love it Im sure .. mine love mine and its pretty much hideous lol


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

The cost is hovering around $1200 Canadian so far, I still need the flight pen, man door, and paint but I should have enough lumber laying around for the pen and door so I'm thinking in the end it will cost about $1300. The siding wasn't really that expensive, $270 from a local mill, the pressure treated lumber for the floor and the pine for the trim was a little expensive though. I'm not 100% sure where the flight pen will go, and I built a sputnik trap over the winter that I hope to use. Cheers All...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice work! Your birds will be very happy I'm sure.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

with all that wood i would of done a 10 by 20 lol


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

*Update Ocen View Loft Photos*

We're at the point where we were able to get some birds, 6 pairs of racers. Pretty excited. I still have to paint, put up the soffit, and a little trim work. Cheers, Jeff.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Your loft looks like it could be featured in Better Homes and Garden..Nice Job!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just beautiful, just goes to show when you put alot of thought and time, hard work and of course some $, how beautiful a pigeon loft can be!


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Excellent set up


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff Ward said:


> We're at the point where we were able to get some birds, 6 pairs of racers. Pretty excited. I still have to paint, put up the soffit, and a little trim work. Cheers, Jeff.


Do you have plans for the drop trap in this picture, or did you buy it already made. I'm about to build one, and want to have an example to work from. Can you provide the dimensions of the drop trap? (Width, distance from traps to trap floor, size of the traps themselves.) Thanks for any assistance you can provide.

Peter


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

ptras said:


> Do you have plans for the drop trap in this picture, or did you buy it already made. I'm about to build one, and want to have an example to work from. Can you provide the dimensions of the drop trap? (Width, distance from traps to trap floor, size of the traps themselves.) Thanks for any assistance you can provide.
> 
> Peter


I have been looking for some plans too, any help would be great...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just a quick fly by to say


* CONGRATULATIONS! *


You have done a fantastic job, Jeff!

I know your pigeons will be very happy in their new home and you will have the satisfaction of a job well done!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeff Ward said:


> We're at the point where we were able to get some birds, 6 pairs of racers. Pretty excited. I still have to paint, put up the soffit, and a little trim work. Cheers, Jeff.


just wanted to ask if on your drop trap if those dowels are wooden cuz a **** could easily chew its way threw them in no time at all if it wanted to ?? if you built a door from the drop trap to the inside of your loft that might solve that problem thou so you could close it up tight at nights and open it when you wanted to let them back in .. everything else looks great thou, great work


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi all, yes, I did build the trap. It's 24 long, 20 wide and 21 high (inches). It's 12 inches from the drop through to the floor. The dowels are 4.5 inches apart for the drop. I don't have any plans, just started building it. I'm not even sure if it will work, time will tell. The trap is wooden so the threat of ***** is real, I've trapped 7 ***** so far this year, I have a little relocation program going. There is now a door so I can close it off completely at night. Cheers, Jeff


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff Ward said:


> Hi all, yes, I did build the trap. It's 24 long, 20 wide and 21 high (inches). It's 12 inches from the drop through to the floor. The dowels are 4.5 inches apart for the drop. I don't have any plans, just started building it. I'm not even sure if it will work, time will tell. The trap is wooden so the threat of ***** is real, I've trapped 7 ***** so far this year, I have a little relocation program going. There is now a door so I can close it off completely at night. Cheers, Jeff


Thanks for the dimensions. Sounds very similar to one that I am building. Mine is 24 inches long by 20 inches wide, with a 11.5 inch drop to the floor. Only difference, is I made my trap width 4 inches. I keep rollers, which are a bit smaller than homers. I have also added a door to close off the trap for predator protection, although I haven't seen a **** anywhere near here in the twelve years we have been in our house.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

looks great, man you have serious skills


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff Ward said:


> Hi all, yes, I did build the trap. It's 24 long, 20 wide and 21 high (inches). It's 12 inches from the drop through to the floor. The dowels are 4.5 inches apart for the drop. I don't have any plans, just started building it. I'm not even sure if it will work, time will tell. The trap is wooden so the threat of ***** is real, I've trapped 7 ***** so far this year, I have a little relocation program going. There is now a door so I can close it off completely at night. Cheers, Jeff


glad to hear you are on top of everything to keep your birds as safe as you can , great work and awesome craftmanship


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Finally got some birds on eggs and a few hatching, exciting!!!!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Jeff,
Wondering where does your cool air enter the loft? I was always under the impression it comes in at floor level and out the top. Your chimney type ceiling is perfect for spilling out hot air. Just a thought.
Greek Boy-Nick


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Greek Boy, at this point I have not cut vents in at the floor level. When I tested the vents (3 lenghts of soffit the length of the loft at the eves) the air moved up and out really quick (with all doors to the outside closed). Right now the flight pen door and they sputnik door are open all day long. We are coming into fall here now (Nova Scotia, Canada) so the days are getting much cooler. In the winter we have to completely cover all the vents on our house to the outside, snow will actually blow up and in the soffits on the house and fill the attic. So at this point the only air coming into the loft is under the door (1/2 gap) and the doors to the flight pen and sputnik. If I run into trouble next summer I'll simply cut some holes in around the floor and put some vents in but I don't expect that to be the case.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Jeff Ward,
I'm glad to hear your have already given consideration to the ventilation of your loft. It
makes a hugh difference to the birds overall health and form. The soffits at the eves at top of that chimney is the best ventilation system I have seen other than Alex Bieche's
chimney design. I believe I gave you a link which shows this type in an earlier post. Excellent job on your construction. At present it seems you have only one section. Just wondering if you are intending to race or keep the birds for a hobby. All the best to you and yours. Greek Boy--Nick.


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Nick. Yeah, right now we will just keep birds for a hobby. There are not many people that race on the in Atlantic Canada, maybe 4-5 in the province so it's hard to get set up. I'm not sure if I will be separating the cocks and hens this winter or not. If I do I will put a divider down the center of the loft that can easily be removed in the spring. I've seen a movie on loft ventilation and the lofts of Bieche's were included. Very informative. Take care... Jeff


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was told that if you divide them they should not be able to hear or see each other or its a waste of time. Is this true someone?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shaybug Loft,
Gary, I believe the hearing and seeing each other is mostly for widowhood racing. They want the birds to be so excited at seeing each other when brought together. They are allowed to be together for a short while and are then sent to the races. The bird sent makes a big effort to get home hoping to find his or her mate waiting. I've always kept the birds seperated by a wall down the middle. The bottom half was solid so no billing and strutting was allowed. The upper half was dowelled to the top. Where nest boxes were on either side of dowels a 6" board was placed so they couldn't see each other. I had no problems starting new pair ups in mating season. My nestboxes were big enough that I could divide them in two with a screen so the new pairs could see each other and get aquainted. They were fed and watered in the nest boxes. By the next day the pairs were ready to be together. Pairs were released one at a time for one hour and locked back in their nestboxes together. This went on for three days and by then all pairs were mated and knew where their box was. Those that didn't got more lock up time. 
Greek Boy -Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok I mean when you separate the males and females for the winter. So they stop laying.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary, too seperate for the winter still goes the same way. Put the hens in the hallway of the new loft and leave the cocks with the boxes. I would still have the lower half solid to prevent birds from strutting. Or place hens in your other loft and leave cocks in new with the nest boxes. I left them in same loft but seperated in 2 sections. lower half solid and upper dowels or screen. They won't lay eggs and the cold will slow their desire to mate. Remove all nest bowls and nesting material. Greek Boy-Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> Gary, too seperate for the winter still goes the same way. Put the hens in the hallway of the new loft and leave the cocks with the boxes. I would still have the lower half solid to prevent birds from strutting. Or place hens in your other loft and leave cocks in new with the nest boxes. I left them in same loft but seperated in 2 sections. lower half solid and upper dowels or screen. They won't lay eggs and the cold will slow their desire to mate. Remove all nest bowls and nesting material. Greek Boy-Nick


I am going to separate mine in the to different lofts that is one of the reasons i built the second one. Gary


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Loft,
Just curious, how many birds do you have? And do you intend to pair them up the same way? What did you do last couple of years about seperation? Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I only have 12 now last years i didn't separate them and everything was fine they didn't lay all winter i didn't have any problems till i got the rollers. I had 16 the other years. Off to the beach. Gary


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

Amazing loft! Purely a work of art!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I will second that, from what I can see it is the best small loft on here after looking at a bunch today


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Winsonfire, that means a lot coming from you. Looking forward to getting many years of enjoyment out of it. We have 2 pairs down on eggs now so hopefully we'll be loft flying YB's in early May. Cheers.... Jeff


----------

